# Platinum solution



## nickvc (Sep 23, 2010)

I have been asked about a platinum solution that supposedly has 300 grams of metal in 5 Litres of solution. The people asking don't know anything about it ,where it's from or what it's use was or is! Now call me doubtful but that seems an awful lot of Pt in just 5 litres but if anyone can think of any reason such a solution would exist please let me know. Had they said 30 grams I might be more believing but there are some strange things around.


----------



## goldenchild (Sep 23, 2010)

Dont know what that would exist for but you know you can easily verify its content. May I ask what the story behind these people acuiring this solution is?


----------



## Oz (Sep 23, 2010)

I have personally gone up to 80 grams per liter in a chloride solution. It becomes a ruby red and rather thick at that concentration. 

Their 300 grams in 5 liters works out to 60 grams per liter. I would ask for a 50ml sample and use zinc to cement it out. If they are correct you should get 3 grams of pt that you could cast to a button and take to your local assay office. 

I will admit it is odd that they have a solution so concentrated as most “found” platinum solutions are for plating and need not be so concentrated. The only reason I had 80 grams per liter was because I was de-noxxing an AR digest of platinum.


----------



## qst42know (Sep 23, 2010)

I found this concentrated solution.

http://www.jmcatalysts.com/pct/pdfs/data/445.pdf

As I read this a highly concentrated solution produces a dense pore free plating. Perhaps meant for making high quality corrosion resistant anodes or catalysts?


----------



## Oz (Sep 24, 2010)

Well qst, that effectively takes the limit up to at least 100 grams per liter as well as giving a justification for Nick possibly finding such a solution. It makes sense using a concentrated solution to refresh a depleted plating solution.


----------



## nickvc (Sep 24, 2010)

qst42know said:


> I found this concentrated solution.
> 
> http://www.jmcatalysts.com/pct/pdfs/data/445.pdf
> 
> As I read this a highly concentrated solution produces a dense pore free plating. Perhaps meant for making high quality corrosion resistant anodes or catalysts?


Now this makes more sense but I'm still very dubious but will update if and when this solution arrives!


----------

